# Is Gilles de Binchois underrated, for christ sake he inspired Johannes Ockeghem ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Gilles de Binchois is a name people are familiar whit if they know medieval the only think his there is so few records of him if we think of Guillaume de machaut or Dufay there are more record done.

So i think Gilles de Binchois music should be more explored since he gave us Ockeghem and ockeghem had many pupils story told, so he fundamental and credential wright?

Im listening to two of his recordings this morning and , it's like to out of body experience, for the time it last your trown gentle into another era the music has sutch quality (astral projection, if your new age).

Than i would says that about it for now, short but sweet, i thank, the readers, the followers, friends, , friendly strangers.

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

When Binchois died, Ockeghem wrote a very beautiful lament in his honour, called mort tu as navré de ton dart, Orlando Consort sing it very well in their Ock CD. Do you know what "dart" means? can you translate the title for me? 

Has anyone heard the Binchois CD from Pomerium? You can get it from their website and I'm wondering whether to order it. 

The truth is, I don't really know Ockeghem's songs very well, so it's hard for me to comment on the influence of Binchois. Some time soon I'll explore Ock's secular music. 

Recently the Binchois singers I've been listening to most is Gothic Voices, mostly on vol 3 of The Spirits of England and France, but also on The Castle of Fair Welcome. I love the song Ay douloureux.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Mandryka said:


> When Binchois died, Ockeghem wrote a very beautiful lament in his honour, called mort tu as navré de ton dart, Orlando Consort sing it very well in their Ock CD. Do you know what "dart" means? can you translate the title for me?
> 
> Has anyone heard the Binchois CD from Pomerium? You can get it from their website and I'm wondering whether to order it.
> 
> ...


Mandryka, if you have not already done so, I think it would be extremely valuable for those, like me, who have little expertise on early music, to post a list of your top 20 or 30 favorite recordings of this kind of music.

I've got that "Labyrinth" box set, as well as other CDs. I like Hildegard von Bingen a lot, especially "O Jerusalem" with the church bell in it (from a Koch collection). I dig that drone in the background as well, that sounds like a harmonium.

 

This is the recording from the DHM collection pictured above:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a strong intuition, millionrainbows, that you will be stimulated by Ensemble Organum's recording called Le Chant des Templiers, especially the Salve Regina. It's probably on YouTube somewhere.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

millionrainbows said:


>


This is not a style of music I am into, but I must admit that the bell does make it more interesting.


----------

